# Sand Aquarium



## blugourami1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I just set up my 29 gallon tank with sand. What would y'all suggest putting in there? Whatkind of fish love sand? 

Thanks!


----------



## overland54 (Dec 24, 2011)

Sounds like my tank, get what you want but what I chose for my tank (so my favorites) is endlers, school of cory's, pair of bolivian rams, and some algae eaters like otos or a bristle nose pleco. 


I'd definitley get some cory's though and they do really well in sand


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Before you do anything, make sure that you cycle the tank prior to adding fish. Once the tank is cycled, then may you think about adding fish.

What type of fish do you like? Are you wanting a community or a species tank or what? Personally I would go with a 2 groups of 6-8 small schooling fish (Like a type of tetra, rasbora or danio), a bottom feeder (Like a schooling bottom feeder such as corydora or khuli loaches), and then a centre piece fish (Such as a gourami, or a pair of dwarf cichlids, etc)


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

For sandy bottoms, I love the Gobies. My favorite would be the West African Freshwater Goby. I think they look alot like a mudskipper, but don't need land and are considered freshwater. I have one on order right now.











I fell in love with my Prehistoric Dragon Goby.
He's a gentle giant and is rather shy. They can grow to 10". Mine is currently about 8".
But, he lets me hold him sometimes hehe.
He'll hide in the sand if he doesn't have a tube. He also likes to bury himself under my sponge filter. I just put in a clear tube though, so now I can see him all day 










I love watching my silly Bumble Bee Gobies also. They can be a bit hrumpy with each other, but never cause any damage. The love to play in the sand and stick to the glass. They stay very small though at about 1".










I also love puffers. They have so much personality. But, be sure to do your research before you choose one. My favorites would be Green Spotted Puffers, Pea Puffers and Figure 8 Puffers.
It's kind of like having underwater dogs. They get to know their owner and will actually watch me move around the room. They come to the glass when I come near to see what I'm going to do. They even eat from my hand.

My Hog Choker loves playing in the sand also.

Even my BristleNose Pleco play in the sand.

There really are so many possibilities. Just be sure to plan out your tank before you start buying them. You need to make sure everyone can live in the same tank and get along. Most of the species I've listed prefer low brackish water for example.

Pretty much everything I have in my 29g tank below. You can see what I have in my signature.
I really need to get some updated pictures of all my fish. I'll make that my goal for the week hehe.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Lots of fish like sand. Rinse well to avoid cloudy water and keep it out of your filter because it will grind up the impeller.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought sand bottoms and pleco's really didn't go together, granted they will survive but not really be that happy about it.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

blindkiller85 said:


> I thought sand bottoms and pleco's really didn't go together, granted they will survive but not really be that happy about it.


Mine seem to love it. Nice soft bed? No problems eating. They spend most of their time on the wood anyways 
But, in general gravel is better for catfish types. They don't get much algae from sand


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Lots of fish like sand. Rinse well to avoid cloudy water and keep it out of your filter because it will grind up the impeller.


I wouldn't recommend using a hang on back filter with sand.
I use a penguin 350 myself, but I have the intake at the top of the tank.
I also added a sponge filter to compensate.
I still get sand in my filter and have to fix it almost weekly. It makes a death rattle grinding sound when it gets too much sand in it.
When this one dies, I'll probably use a canister filter or an aquaclear.


----------

